#ubuntu-nz 2010-11-29
<Atamira> morena
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<ibeardslee>  http://is.gd/hXIpc
 * ibeardslee gets ranty again
<ajmitch_> so citylink traffic is obviously going to the US for you, thanks to TC
<ibeardslee> ohh .. top news item .. http://www.ascent.co.nz/News.aspx
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: ooh
<snail> morning
<ajmitch_> ibeardslee: progress, though it still looks to be by request
 * mwhudson sends an email
<ibeardslee> yeap .. I was told they will be adding a filter in the search to pick out the ones that are available with freedos
<ajmitch_> that's nice
<snail> today, i'm declining to roll out a public-facing website because of security issues. i'm trying really hard to make this feel like a win (and failing completely). alas the website is entirely my own work
<snail> </vent>
<chrismsnz> hey ajmitch_
<chrismsnz> you around?
<ajmitch_> yep
<ajmitch_> eating lunch, but around :)
<chrismsnz> remember that bug I had you tickle a month or so ago? About serious corruption with a certain raid card?
<chrismsnz> https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=586897
<ajmitch_> yeah?
<chrismsnz> seems that the kernel maintainers/debian have fixed it - should I prod anybody in particular to work this into the ubuntu kernel?
<chrismsnz> i linked the debian bug that indicates the fix - i think I did it ok...
<ajmitch_> maybe in #ubuntu-kernel, though if they're reading the masses of bugmail, they may see it in time
<chrismsnz> ok maybe i'll just drop in and mention it
<ajmitch_> thanks for chasing it down :)
<chrismsnz> personally, I think it's deserving of a lucid backport and spun into the next installer - but i'll guess we'll see
<chrismsnz> sweet as :)
#ubuntu-nz 2010-11-30
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<thumper> morning
<Atamira> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2010-12-01
<Atamira> mornin
<ibeardslee> oh yeah morning :)
<Atamira> its going to be a muggy day
<ajmitch_> morning
<Guest57897> morning
<ojwb> ah, better
<ojwb> morning
<Atamira> restart
<hads> Morning
#ubuntu-nz 2010-12-02
<ojwb> anyone from catalyst - which level is the "boardroom" on?
<ibeardslee> Level 6
<ibeardslee> with reception
<ojwb> ibeardslee: thanks
<ojwb> that'll cut down the amount of ventilation duct I need to crawl through
<ibeardslee> ojwb: ?
 * ojwb holds up his "joke" sign
<ibeardslee> oh .. right
 * ibeardslee is still working in slightly slow mode after the ZooDoo last night
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: you obviously need it to be friday afternoon
<ibeardslee> ajmitch: it sort of is, I have tomorrow off to head up to Auckland to shoot people
<ajmitch> more paintball fun?
<ibeardslee> yeap
<ajmitch> want to swap?
<ibeardslee> http://www.msc.org.nz/node/35
<ibeardslee> ajmitch: depends .. what do you have to swap with?
<ajmitch> um
<ajmitch> a fun-filled afternoon in an office?
<ibeardslee> oh ... /me could have been interested if to was lying a yacht, attended by several scantily clad women serving cocktails and caviar
<ajmitch> lying on a yacht in dunedin? it'd have to be a rather hot day for that to happen
<ibeardslee> yeah hmm ummm not a very convincing reason to swap ;)
<ajmitch> it was worth a try
<mwhudson> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> mornin
<hads> Morning
#ubuntu-nz 2010-12-05
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> mornin
<ojwb> morning
<hads> Morning
<mwhudson> morning
<thumper> morning
<snail> morning all
<chrismsnz> morning
<chrismsnz> hey anybody here attend nzlug?
<MakX> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-11-28
<thumper> afternon
<thumper> or noon
<ojwb> nooon!
<G> hads: hey you don't deal with anything from the Dynamix catalog right?
<hads> G: Do have an account with them, can get stuff if you want.
<G> hads: oh okay, if I work out what I need I'd be interested in a rough price, I doubt there'd be much different, but it's worth finding out
<hads> G: Okay
<G> hads: the only concern, is that it's pretty small fry (just doing a home wiring job) and it'd be too small, but I'll send the list to the info@ address on your site
<hads> G: No problem
<G> hads: sent, just interested in rough price atm
<G> hads: thanks, I'll do a measure up tomorrow, to make sure I got the right cable length etc, and just to make sure the cable runs will be okay etc, and likely get back to you tomorrow
<G> hads: I'm also heading out to Penrose tomorrow, so I might get the filter from PB but everything else certainly looks cheaper/etc than anything I can get locally
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<thumper> morning
<chilts> late up I see
<chilts> :-p
<chilts> not many people around this morning
<ajmitch> we're around, just busy
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> morning
<Atamira> morning
<thumper> does anyone here know if there are business breaks for sponsoring conferences?
<thumper> is it considered advertising?
<ibeardslee> I believe it can be considered an advertising expense
<ibeardslee> IANAA
<hads> That's my understanding and how we've accounted for it in the past.
<ojwb> hads, thumper: if hads is wrong, I'll campaign to get you two a cell together
<ibeardslee> would one of these be useful as a mythtv front end box? .. https://firstin.co.nz/products/foxconn-nettop-dual-core-barebones-pc-6565/
<ojwb> the raspberry pi seems like it will be a good option, if you're prepared to wait a little while
<chilts> heh, that's cheap (but is it any good): https://firstin.co.nz/products/mini-android-netbook-pc-6579/
<G> talking about the Raspberry Pi...
<G> hads: are you going to try and get a few in when they are released?
#ubuntu-nz 2011-11-29
<ojwb> chilts: it doesn't seem to mention a brand other than android - i guess it's some cheap noname brand
<chilts> yeah, and 256MB memory doesn't seem a great deal
<ojwb> it's impressive that you can get a probably usable machine for that price now though
<chilts> true
<hads> G: I've been talking to the R Pi guys, one thing that is concerning is that at least some of the drivers are binary blob with an NDA covering them.
<ojwb> ick
<hads> "The is a binary blob that runs on the GPU – this is closed source, but there are drivers that run on the Arm that give access to the GPU features ie OpenGLES, OpenVG etc. The device boots the GPU first, the bootloader loads the GPU with this binary blob, then Linux is booted on the Arm."
<hads> I haven't yet decided whether that effects my original decision to bring them in or not.
<mwhudson> hads: that's the case for pretty much anything ARM powered aiui
<ibeardsl1e> \q
<ibeardslee> that's better
<hads> Oh dear. Food composition database released as tilde delimited text files, packed in an MSI installer file.
<ibeardslee> does the logo on this site seem familiar .. www.nzma.ac.nz ?
<ajmitch> yep, have seen that site before
<ibeardslee> do the canonical people think that is worth canonical following up with?
 * mwhudson has no idea
<ajmitch> probably unlikely given how many similar logos there have been
<ajmitch> http://www.brandinfection.com/2005/04/25/msn-spaces-steals-ubuntu-logo/ from a few years ago
<G> hads: ahhh right, binary blobs, that goes against the 'open source hardware' bit I guess
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-11-30
<thumper> afternoon
<G> ha, anyone else noticed that ASB thinks the Firefox 8 update for Oneiric is a mobile browser?
<G> appears it doesn't like the "Ubuntu;" tagged in before X11; in the User-Agent string (which also explains why a couple of other sites thought I was using a mobile browser today as well)
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> December eh?  The year is fair churning along!
<ajmitch> please don't remind me
<ajmitch> the dangers of leaving a window open in the office - a very confused bird stuck in the office that couldn't figure out how to fly outside
<ibeardslee> better than a swarm of wasps I suppose
<ajmitch> and a bit easier to chase out by opening the other windows wide
<Atamira> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<thumper> morning
<thumper> WARNING: time is speeding up
<ojwb> wow, my bank are offering me a credit card with $100/year fee
<ojwb> though they try to hide the fact by discounting it the first year and telling me I'm saving $100
<ajmitch> how generous of them
<chilts> those banks are sooo nice!
<chilts> I think my credit card is free
<chilts> that's a saving of $100/yr (every year)! Wahoo!
<hads> Don't talk to me about banks today.
<hads> Just got a credit card charge back for $950.
<ojwb> ouch
<ajmitch> that's pretty harsh
#ubuntu-nz 2011-12-01
<ibeardslee> gee today is a "don't talk about .." day isn't it?
<ibeardslee> banks, december .. anything else?
<ojwb> elections?
<ajmitch> counting down to the next election already?
<ibeardslee> well the revolution anyway
<ojwb> on the plus side, at least it's only 3 years here
<ibeardslee> and in that time the retards that are in have plety of time to sell our assets and soverignty to foreign corporates
<hads> THe banks go out of their way to look good in public saying "We'll cover any fraudulent charges on your card". In reality they take the money back off the retailer so they aren't out of pocket.
<hads> Asking their merchant services for more support to combat fraud this morning was met with "Not our problem" :(
<ojwb> really, the public end up paying through higher prices
<G> hads: yeah I saw on Twitter, that really sucks
<ojwb> ibeardslee: yeah, but think of the damage they could do in 4 or 5 years
<G> hads: what did the ASB Twitter people say in the end?
 * ojwb wonders when moaning about stuff on twitter became the only way to actually get companies to do stuff
<hads> G: No response yet.
<hads> ojwb: I know. Sad. It works though.
<G> ojwb: I don't know, but I found the magic of twitter in `09 with Telstra Australia
<G> for some reason my landline account was setup as a "Sole Trader" account, which meant that I couldn't use their online services etc site. Telstra owned shops & call centres etc, were all "There is nothing we can do without disconnecting everything and reconnecting everything, but it'll break your ADSL completely" somehow their Twitter people fixed it near instantly
<hads> heh
<G> (with no disruption to any services as well)
<G> but yeah, they'd get like 5 people out in their shop to look at my account and just come up with "I don't know"
 * ojwb wonders what telstra clear will be like this weekend with free data
<ojwb> at least they don't peer much, so hopefully it should affect the rest of us
<G> is there anything on iPredict? :P
<G> ojwb: I thought they peered a lot
<ojwb> aren't they famous for not peering?
<ojwb> perhaps I'm confused
<G> ojwb: iirc they don't peer in APE/WIX/etc but they peer with other ISPs to provide international transit
 * ojwb adds a "not" after "should" above
<ojwb> ah
<ojwb> that'll be what I'm thinking of I guess
<G> http://www.adslgeek.com/isps/nzispmap
<G> although that looks outdated
<G> I saw a better/different one recently
<G> ahhh: http://www.ispmap.co.nz/topmap.html is the one I was thinking of
 * ojwb wonders if odyssey are shifted right just to fit it in less vertical space
<G> ojwb: I think so, but I'm pretty certain there are some errors there
<ojwb> the line routing algorithm isn't the best either
<ibeardslee> their peering is shit
<G> because iirc Orcon are now buying direct from Southern Cross, and doing all that stuff themselves (so they should now be an Orange Box)
<ibeardslee> on my telstraclear cable it is quicker to get my ubuntu updates from Australia than any of the local mirrors
<ojwb> G: for how long? that's dated march
<lifeless> G: thankyouthankyouthankyou
<G> ojwb: it was sometime around March that happened iirc, remember reading up on it on Twitter
<G> lifeless: for the map? no problem
<ojwb> yeah, it's useful to have, even if perhaps not fully up to date
<lifeless> G: I've been looking to find anyone other than xtra but getting precious little data
<lifeless> G: this gives me a place to start digging from
<G> lifeless: I find Xtra/Telecom to be pretty good data wise... that said, I only get 2Mbps to the exchange, so that might have a bearing
<lifeless> G: I can't get > ~0.2MBps from overseas
<lifeless> G: gaming etc has shocking packet loss
<lifeless> G: and to boot their ADSL pop appears to reboot or something several times a day
<G> oh the other thing with that map that I'm not sure about, is the Actrix entry, pretty sure they always got their data (except in teh Go Large days) from TelstraClear
<G> lifeless: wow, that doesn't sound right, (silly question, but it's not the house wiring right?)
<lifeless> G: they have line tested it several times... no fault found
<lifeless> G: intra-NZ traffic I can pull 10-15MBps
<G> lifeless: I'm in the process of going postal on the phone line in my house atm, doing a DIY Central Splitter installation to boycott the rubbish in-house wiring etc
<G> lifeless: odd, but the reboots would be the worst bit imo right?  Have they reset the port you are on/changed it etc?
<ojwb> I suspect much in-house phone cabling has been good enough for a phone extension, but adsl pushes it rather more
<lifeless> G: I don't know - its a bit hard to get through to the righ tpeople
<lifeless> G: you have to fight through a malaysian helpdesk first
<G> lifeless: apparently if you contact via the website you go direct to L2
<ojwb> shiboleet!
<lifeless> G: !
<ojwb> sadly I suspect that rarely actually works, as the front line probably don't read xkcd
<G> lifeless: I heard that on Geekzone, no idea how accurate that is/if it still happens, but wouldn't be surprised
<G> lifeless: I also find that ringing Telecom at ~2pm avoids the Malaysian call centre (not sure if that applys to the Xtra helpdesk or not though)
<ojwb> heh
<ojwb> is that middle of the night there/
<ojwb> timezone still do my head in
<G> ojwb: yeah, well the house wiring here is older than me, (has been updated over time) but I'm assuming the person that did it, was also the sparkie that wired the mains etc
<ojwb> adsl has to be one of the most successful (particularly in terms of number of deployments) hacks in history
<G> Spotted a great 'oddity' in the wiring the other week... wall lights next to the bed in a bedroom, are on a completely different circuit (we have no idea which) to the ceiling light in the same room
<G> the other one I 'like' is that, the lighting circuits, are based on either the far side of the house, or the near side ofthe house to the breaker board, not based on upstairs/downstairs (and there are even more exceptions to that)
<ojwb> wall lights and ceiling lights on different circuits is fairly common in my experience
<ojwb> (also useful sometimes)
<G> ojwb: but that would likely mean that they'd have to be on the power-point circuits I think (by process of elimination)
<ojwb> the near/far sounds creative though
<ojwb> G: that's not so good
<ojwb> the main oddity in our wiring is the number of light switches which don't seem to do anything
<G> ojwb: iirc there are only two lighting circuit breakers, so it'd be a bit odd to wire a light in the far near side to the far side circuit :P
<G> but yeah, the best is the phone wiring, the phone wiring basically does a complete loop of the house before it gets to the 'office' that the modem is located
<G> there must be something crazy like 20-30m of telephone cable in the house before the modem, and I bet some is sitting next to mains cables
<ojwb> standard practice in the UK seemed to be to just run it along the top of the skirting and up/across/down at every doorway - cheaper and less disruptive to install I guess, and pre adsl the length of the run wasn't a big issue
<G> ojwb: yeah, at least in NZ Telecom from a very early point developed pretty decent standards
<ojwb> was it always legal here to wire your own phone cabling?
<ojwb> (actually, is it now?)
<G> ojwb: I've got a feeling it has been, from the demarc point you can do whatever you want
<G> ojwb: yep
<G> ojwb: but the point from where you can wire can be messy
<G> depends which document you read, and how you read it, (went through this issue myself)
<G> (a quick summary, because I'm heading out in a sec: one document says from the first jackpoint, the document that replaced the first, says from where the cable enters the house, the third document which replaces the 2nd for new work, goes back to the first documents rules, but the 2nd document says you can ignor ethe 3rd document for existing wiring if you want)
<ojwb> it'll probably be hard to prove when you did it for existing wiring anyway
<G> ojwb: I can explain it in a bit mor edetail later if you ar einterested, but yeah, I had a headache after reading everything
<ojwb> i think I might just ask if it ever becomes relevant...
<mwhudson> http://www.ispmap.co.nz/topmap.html is interesting
<mwhudson> i wonder if reach have stopped screwing up telstra's routing yet
<chilts> copyright 1995-2005 ... he's been doing it a while, but maybe stopped updating it now?
<ojwb> or not updating the copyright dates
<ojwb> says "Generated 30 March 2011"
<hads> Just in case anyone needs to find out if a domain is a free email provider, I received a list of 28k domains; http://quick.nice.net.nz/freemail/?domain=hotmail.com
 * ojwb wonders how good a list it is
<hads> Me too. If it covers $SOME I'll take it, I'm just using it for scoring.
<ojwb> http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10770047
<ojwb> hads: not really looked at spam, but at least for attempts to sign up to trac, it seems to be almost all gmail or throw away domains
<ojwb> sadly gmail is split between spammers and a significant proportion of genuine users
<hads> Yeah, same with orders, hence the whole scoring and flaging thing.
<ojwb> in case you haven't seen them, there are various site to track forum spammers - not sure how well the addresses and IPs would correspond to what you'll get though
<ojwb> e.g. http://www.stopforumspam.com/
<ojwb> http://quick.nice.net.nz/freemail/?domain=mailinator.com says "False"
<hads> Cheers. This side of things is mostly to combat stolen credit cards being used by New Zealanders so probably not a lot of overlap there.
 * ajmitch shall remember to not order anything using a free email account then :)
 * ojwb is wondering if this was why ascent seemed so paranoid about the laptop I bought from them
<ajmitch> you paid by credit card using a free account?
<ojwb> i think I probably used my gmail account for that - i tend to as places you buy stuff from seem to love to add you to their mailing list
<ojwb> and it can be really hard to get off
<ajmitch> yeah, I seem to have got onto some australian daily deals newsletter
<ajmitch> so that got flagged as spam
<ojwb> yeah, I figure getting such people onto google's spam filter list is at least some revenge
<ojwb> btw, I seem to be getting spam as a result of attending cloudcamp in wellington
<ojwb> so be wary of giving a useful email address if you go to one
<ojwb> wasn't all that interesting really either
<hads> I think the highest scoring variable will be what country the credit card comes from. Getting the database for that is a bit of a mission though.
<ojwb> mostly seemed to be mike riversdale repeatedly asserting that if you aren't paying for it, it's not worth anything
<ojwb> ... at and event he's attending for free
 * ajmitch looks for new toys to buy
<ojwb> i think he tried to build a business on google wave and suspect he is rather bitter about it
<ajmitch> ah, early adopters
<ojwb> something like that
<ojwb> it does pay to think exactly what's going on when you get something for nothing
<ajmitch> getting burnt by failed products must be a pain
 * ojwb does wonder about the wisdom of companies who direct costumers to their facebook and twitter pages directly - seems to be giving a lot of power to a company you've no real relationship with
<hads> Indeed
<G> hads: surely it's just the BIN numbers (first 6 digits, I could provide say 3-4 bin numbers for instance if you want toa start compiling a list
<G> ojwb: Apache Foundation have a wave compilant server though, so it's not all lost really
<ojwb> G: it's not google wave hype compliant though...
<G> true, saying "This product revolves around a product that Google invented then dumped" isn't a good selling point I guess :P
<chilts> I just wasn't ever impressed by wave - it was a Friday afternoon gimmick and then I never used it again
<chilts> _far_ _too_ _slow_
<hads> G: Yup, just the BIN numbers compared to issuing banks. You can buy a database online for $$$. I asked the bank to help but they wouldn't give it up for "security" reasons.
<ojwb> i guess you could compile a list of the prefixes which have been regularly used in past good transactions
<ojwb> or you could start to, hopefully you aren't keeping the numbers around
<hads> Yeah, not keeping numbers around.
<G> hads: yeah, if you want I can send you a sample of ones that I have around the house/know to start a collection
<hads> G: Thanks for the offer, I'll let you know if I decide to go down that route. There are a couple places you can look up for free online manually too.
<G> hads: most iirc restrict that to non-commercial interests etc, and I bet they aren't as up to date on NZ ones etc
<hads> There are a couple of commercial databases that claim to be up to date.
<hads> There's also MaxMind who offer a API for a small cost.
<G> yeah, the MaxMind one would prob be not bad
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> damn spent too long opening other windows first
<Atamira> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> morning
<ajmitch> morning
 * sadsun waves
<ojwb> morning
<chilts> TFI Friday! :)
<ibeardslee> heh .. so in a way I'm glad I haven't got too carried away with the arduino project stuff I was wanting to do
<chilts> how come?
<ibeardslee> 1.0 has just been released .. and I would have got myself too confused
<ajmitch> how different is it?
<ibeardslee> http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2011/12/arduino-1-0-is-out-heres-what-you-need-to-know.html
<thumper> morning
 * ibeardslee carries on abuse the fuck out of ubuntu/thunderbird/lightning
<ibeardslee> has anyone been able to completely replace evolution with thunderbird/lightning?
<ibeardslee> I'm still stuck needing evolution for calendars
<ajmitch> nope, I tend to use google calendar
<ajmitch> though only for work, I'm not exactly a heavy user of it
<hads> Yeah, I use Google calendar too, working by myself I don't rely on a calendar much though.
<ibeardslee> we have a calendar server internally that has the meeting rooms, team schedules etc
<ojwb> thunderbird and lightning? very very frightening...
<ojwb> karora knows a bit about calendaring I hear
<ibeardslee> yeah, we are using the DAViCal server
<ibeardslee> but it's a lightning/gnome/unity issue
<ojwb> ah, ok
<ibeardslee> the date time applet in the bar up top can display events in the calendar .. but not the lightning calendar .. can't make it the default calendar in Oneiric
<ibeardslee> this might be the solution .. http://mikeconley.ca/blog/2011/08/11/fiddling-with-an-eds-provider-for-lightning-calendar/
<ibeardslee> I think I'll just roll back to evolution and deal with the can't create imap folders a different way
<hads> Why can't it create IMAP folders? I'm think it can here.
<ibeardslee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/878460
<ibeardslee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/862677
<ibeardslee> using imap+ seems to create an evolution that doesn't work here
<hads> Hadn't heard of IMAP+ I might fire up Evolution and have a look.
<hads> Second stage anti-fraud tool underway, phone number lookups; http://quick.nice.net.nz/phone/?number=039749011
<G> hads: nice one
<G> hads: assuming that is from the NAD database?
<hads> G: Yup
<hads> G: Stuff for you from CDL will be shipping to me today.
 * ojwb wonders how "talks to me on IRC" factors into hads' new customer vetting system
<hads> heh, instant clearance :)
<hads> ibeardslee: Switched to IMAP+ it works after I realised that when I did so it changed the port from 993 to 143
<ibeardslee> .. .. oh maybe that's what went wrong
<hads> I stopped using Evolution a little while ago when it kept getting confused moving emails from one IMAP account to another. It would move them, then next time it refreshed sometimes they would be back again so a copy in each account. Perhaps IMAP+ will fix that.
<G> hads: CDL?
<G> hads: oh Dynamix, right
<G> hads: thanks
<G> hads: I forgot they go by two different business names, but it's all working out good, got a call from the ones that I'm getting the PDL stuff from that the other part of what I need is ready to pick up
#ubuntu-nz 2011-12-02
<ojwb> is there an easy way to take an "alternate" ISO and include the updates since the release?
<ojwb> and produce a new ISO image
<mwhudson> it's probably distressingly hard
 * ojwb wondered if creating a second repo on the ISO would actually be easiest
<mwhudson> the current process for producing an iso involves baling twine
<mwhudson> aiui
<ojwb> and perhaps then nuke the original packages for space
<chilts> ojwb: is this because a dist upgrade from where the newly installed image would be too slow?
<ojwb> not sure about "too slow" but it does make it take longer
<ojwb> for LTS releases, they do at least roll up point versions
<ojwb> hmm, I wonder if I can just unpack, fiddle with the pool, run dpkg-scanpackages, sign stuff
 * ajmitch stabs unity through its black heart
<ajmitch> thumper: sorry, there doesn't appear to be a crash dump to submit from unity dying on me again
<G> ojwb: is this for local installs or for sharing with others I wonder?
<thumper> what's happening
<ojwb> G: local stuff
<G> ojwb: I do some whacky stuff with nginx, and just use a PXE image, point it to nginx, and install newist stuff that way
<ojwb> uhuh
<ojwb> not sure that's really an improvement from what we already have - i was aiming for less fetching of packages across the network
<ojwb> rather than more
<G> ojwb: basically nginx proxy cache's pool/ etc, and proxy_pass (& caches) the repodata
<G> ojwb: depends, because I only fetch once over the internet, but many times over LAN
<G> (I know apt-proxy/apt-cache can do that, but I don't like either, and the server that is doing it isn't running Ubuntu yet
<ojwb> i think I still prefer an ISO image with stuff on
<ojwb> less to go wrong
<ojwb> and for me to have to debug remotely
<G> yeah, was just throwing it out there
<ojwb> worth thinking about - network probably beats DVD these days
<G> (I did the same for when I was using Fedora everywhere at home too, but the RH-repo structure is by far messier
<hads> G: Stock arrived, but umm... it seems I ordered 2 UY2 connectors instead of 200.
<ojwb> better than order 100 times too many I guess
<hads> Valid point.
<ojwb> if poorly typed
<hads> Must have been tired this morning. Ordered a 15m cable AND a 20m cable but was only meant to order either or.
<ojwb> the next few days could be interesting I guess
<G> hads: oh whoops
<G> TelstraClear on twitter: "Due to unprecedented demand, some of you may be experiencing intermittent or slow internet..."  - I wonder why
<G> hads: I definately need more than 2 of the UY2 connectors, the reason why I said just send a hundred was because I was thinking we'd be able to use them elsewhere (model trains etc)
<hads> G: Yeah, I thought I was ordering two packs, turns out it was just two. I'll order two packs on Monday, I hope the extra days delay won't be an issue.
<G> hads: nah it's fine
<hads> Cool
<G> I've got everything else next to me now, but I need to do a bit of prep (such as cleaning/drilling/moving stuff out of the way) work anyway, so I'll just start doing that and do the rest during the week
<G> must say, the PDL stuff looks really good too, got the RJ-45 module with the plastic lid etc, fits in with everything else and doesn't look out of place or anything like that
<G> hads: btw if you are interested: https://code.launchpad.net/~dev-nigelj/+junk/tv_grab_nz-py
<ojwb> morning
<lamba> lo all
#ubuntu-nz 2011-12-03
<ojwb> hmm, earthquake
<Hoggs> nice one too
<ajmitch> just a medium one around wellington?
<ojwb> pretty minor, but it went on a while
<ojwb> long enough for me to think about getting out
<ojwb> buet jenny was standing in the back door asking what I was talking about
<ojwb> or I guess something more major further away
<ojwb> not on geonet yet
<ojwb> ah, is now
<ojwb> 5.7 nr picton
<ojwb> "503 Service Temporarily Unavailable: '503' is standard notation indicating that the GeoNet webserver is experiencing extremely heavy use and is unable to display the requested page at the moment."
<ajmitch> nothing really to write home about? :)
<ibeardslee> I didn't think much of it.  The worst part was the amount of noise I thought was a quake .. and then there was a small shudder.
<ibeardslee> must remember not to panic about the loss of media, because the music stops playing.  It may be because it had just been rebooted.
<Atamira> chatting? on a sunday ?
<Atamira> please tell me you're not at work
<G> Atamira: don't worry, just called Crimestoppers, peaceful #ubuntu-nz will be restored in a moment... ;)
<ibeardslee> Atamira: no, not at work.
<Atamira> oh good. i thought the world had turned upside down
<Atamira> kiwi's working on a sunday
<ibeardslee> although trying to get some stuff done on a couple of projects
<Atamira> irrespective of the fact i work rotating shifts and work sundays too sometimes
<ibeardslee> taking the opportunity to check the TelstraClear free data weekend to suck down a dvd of Project Gutenberg
<ibeardslee> I think that the need to give their network a serious upgrade if they want to do it again
#ubuntu-nz 2011-12-04
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: so how was your connection over the weekend?
<ibeardslee> okish .. didn't trash it
<ajmitch> snap has telstraclear as an upstream, international speeds there were abysmal yesterday
<ibeardslee> the average speed to torrent the Gutenberg DVD was about 600kbps
<ajmitch> I didn't care too much since I was actually outside in natural light for most of the day ;)
<ibeardslee> there was a lot of dampness about yesterday
<ajmitch> it was sunburn territory down here yesterday
<mwhudson> morning
<thumper> morning
<chilts> morning :)
<ojwb> morning
<Atamira> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-11-26
<G> ajmitch: I gave up on that when I saw Chorus' ADSL cabinet planning
<G> "Yeah, lets do suburb X and Y now, and come back in two years time and do the two major exchanges in between then"
<ajmitch> G: it was just amusing putting in my friend's address & seeing them right in the middle of a blank area for UFB
<G> the problem (imo) with UFB/RBI is the misinformation, Orcon insist I'll be able to get Fibre 'sometime not too far away' yet I'm outside the UFB zone, and the fibre running down the road won't be upgraded for RBI
<ibeardslee> "UFB deployment dates for your area are still being developed"
<ibeardslee> sigh
<ibeardslee> mind you, I do have TelstraClear cable
<ajmitch> G: yeah I've had the advertising from snap saying that UFB is available, but it's not yet
<G> exactly, only upgrade I know for certain I'm getting is a RBI Cabinet in ~14-15 months
<G> Joe Bloggs down the street would see the Orcon thing and go "Oh neato, this is great" with massive disappointment down the line
<ajmitch> I know that UFB will be available on my street at some point in the coming months
<ajmitch> undecided whether it's worth me going for it or not
<G> ajmitch: actually your example is worse, because someone could see that and put it in a Real Estate listing not realising it's not true yet, and effectively lie (without realising it)
<ojwb> something untrue is a real estate listing?
<hads> ajmitch: For me UFB is cheaper than a phone line and DSL connection
<ajmitch> hads: it might be for me, I'm on a 12-month lease at the place I'm living so it might depend on whether UFB is available before the lease needs renewed
<hads> Phoneline ($50) & Telecom 60GB ADSL ($115) so $165 total compared to 100GB UFB at $110
<ibeardslee> hads: is a voip account extra on top of that?
<ajmitch> phone & 125GB cap on DSL for $95 for me with snap
<hads> 30/10 UFB with Snap is $75/month
<ajmitch> hads: who are you going with for UFB provider?
<hads> Snap, only real option at the moment.
<hads> ibeardslee: There's VoIP included in that.
<ajmitch> yeah, I thought there might be a few more options by now, but I guess it's still early days
<hads> I'd be interested to see what Telecom offer, they seem to be the ones with International bandwidth
<hads> I'm not confident that Snap are going to be any good in that respect.
<ajmitch> they always say that they've got enough & that they don't saturate the links, but I see a few people complaining about bad international speeds
<hads> Yeah, I was one of them in 2009 before I switched to Telecom
 * ajmitch doesn't download enough when watching the speed
<hads> I transfer media over to the US and AU for people and notice it quite a lot.
<hads> Being able to hit line speed with Telecom DSL is nice e.g. 1.8MB/s down from Linode
<ajmitch> yes, that is nice
<G> hads: $115 in total for Telecom? Wowah, ~$100 for ~150GB iirc atm
<G> errr 165
<hads> G: Telecom "Business" DSL
<G> hads: ahh right of course
<lifeless> oh good ISP discussion
<lifeless> hads: Telecom lets you hit line speed?
<lifeless> hads: I've *never* gotten line rate out of Telecom beyond noddy speed tests, and *never* during peak period.
<lifeless> AFAICT their backbone to Rangiora is saturated, but try getting them to own up to it.
<chilts> does a "Business" plan actually mean anything more than higher prices?
<chilts> I've never been sure
<G> chilts: iirc it goes through a different internal network at Telecom once it crosses their border
<hads> lifeless: Yup, that 1.8MB/s is rsync+SSH so no weird results from HTTP speedtests.
<hads> chilts: You get to call people in NZ when something goes wrong.
<chilts> I guess it's the support that's different
<chilts> ah, I see, different network too
<chilts> maybe more reliable :)
<hads> I don't recall any downtime in the last 2.5 years actually. Not sure if their residential has had any.
<hads> https://twitter.com/nicegear/status/272888056141471744/photo/1
<hads> https://twitter.com/nicegear/status/272889319256100864/photo/1
<ajmitch> hads: let's hope you don't have too many horror stories with snap & UFB
<hads> Fingers crossed. I'm keeping one of the two DSL lines for the moment :)
<lifeless> hads: what city are you in ?
<hads> Timaru
<lifeless> interesting
<hads> s/city/town/
<lifeless> hads: Timary is a city, surely
<hads> Not quite, ~27k or so.
<G> To be fair to Telecom, all the issues I've had w/ ADSL lately have been physical line issues (and you can't really blame them today for the silly decisions made 10-20 years back)
<chilts> too unclear here as to whether you are a town or a city. In Blighty you are a city if you have a catherdral, else you're a town (or less)
<chilts> of course, this was the original rules - that has now changed
<chilts> I believe Milton Keynes is now considered a city
<chilts> or maybe not "Milton Keynes competed for formal city status in the 2000, 2002 and 2012 competitions, but was not successful." -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milton_Keynes
<chilts> so you 'compete' to become a city
<ajmitch> I think it used to be 20k people was considered a city here
<hads> I think it's 30k?
<ajmitch> if you can believe wikipedia, it says 20k prior to 1989
<lifeless> wikipedia is always right
<ajmitch> sure
<lifeless> ajmitch: add a /!\ cite ? :)
<chilts> if Palmerston North is 75k, maybe that's a city too
<ojwb> chilts: the "has a cathedral" thing in the UK hasn't been entirely true for ages
<ojwb> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/City_status_in_the_United_Kingdom
<chilts> yeah, fair enough
<chilts> ages being?
 * chilts reads
<chilts> "In the twentieth century ..."
<chilts> so somewhere between 1900-1999 it changed :)
<ojwb> probably 1907, if you read further
<chilts> ah yeah, minimum 300,000 etc
<ojwb> the first city which didn't happen to also have a cathedral is hard to determine from that article, but Cambridge doesn't have one
<chilts> interesting reading though
<ojwb> (to be uncharacteristically pedantic, 20th century would be 1901-2000)
<chilts> fmarier: wow, pretty much everyone on NodejsNZ missed my humour on that post! :(
<chilts> except you
<chilts> hmm
<fmarier> chilts: yeah and that last post is so wrong. web performance matters, a lot
<fmarier> unless of course your site doesn't matter :)
<ojwb> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> So far not a great start to UFB. Was on hold to Snap for 25 minutes to ask about low speed (20Mbit/s national) and they said to wait 48 hours.
<ojwb> stupid updater
<ojwb> wifi drops and it instantly gives up
<ojwb> at least the downloaded packages seem to be cached
<ojwb> is that fixed in a newer version?
<ojwb> this is upgrading from whatever the one is which has recently gone out of support
<ajmitch> morning
<ajmitch> hads: I suppose you got the 100/50 plan?
<Atamira> good morning
<Atamira> hads, you're on snap? how do you find it?
<ibeardslee> hads: is that to warm up the wires properly?
<ojwb> stupid thing died again
<hads> ajmitch: Yeah 100/50
<hads> Atamira: I've been on Snap for about 12 hours, not excited so far.
<hads> ibeardslee: Yes I think it must be
<Atamira> ahh, my friends been trying to talk me into it. its cheaper than orcon for the amount of gigs i use
<Atamira> swears its worth it
<ajmitch> 20Mbps national on a line that can do 100 is pretty poor, I hope that's a simple fix
<Atamira> but then again, he swore that telecom was it as well
<hads> ajmitch: Me too, last night they told me to call back today, today they told me to call back in 48 hours.
<ajmitch> it wouldn't be so bad if they explained why, e.g. looking for congestion or problems
 * ajmitch has always had good dealings with snap support, but has heard from others that they seem disorganised & don't communicate well
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-11-27
<ibeardslee> morning
<ojwb> morning
<chilts> morning hobbits
 * chilts couldn't resist
<ojwb> morning
<ojwb> now, where's my second breakfast?
<ibeardslee> sigh
<ajmitch> sick of it already? :)
<ibeardslee> seriously people, it is just a friggin' movie
<ibeardslee> that has had stupid tax breaks
<ibeardslee> it's going to make getting to training this afternoon a pita
<Atamira> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<G> ibeardslee: yeah, and I bet there won't be a "Special Thanks: John Key/New Zealand Govt for those nice tax breaks" in the credits either :)
<hads> morning
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-11-28
<hads> Does anyone here use Chromium?
<ojwb> hads: yes (assuming you mean the browser not the video game)
<Atamira> hads, i use it all the time
<hads> Do either of you have Google sync set up?
<hads> There seems to be an issue with using sync in Chromium and gnome-keyring-daemon under 12.04
<olly> no
<olly> i don't have 12.04 either
<ojwb> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ojwb> i gave up trying to upgrade over wifi and plugged a cable in, and it's worked fine this time
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> hads: getting better speeds yet on UFB?
<lifeless> has it warmed up?
#ubuntu-nz 2012-11-29
<hads> ajmitch: Nope, I've raised a fault with Snap who've raised it with Chorus etc.
<ajmitch> hads: that's not a great start
<hads> No not super. They told me to test with this file; http://aspired.co.nz/Snap%20Test%20Download%20-%201GB - I get around 1MB/s
 * ajmitch gets about line speed of 1.8M/sec on snap DSL for that
<mwhudson> 3.5 ish mb/s for me here
<hads> Yeah so I'm slower than both of you on UFB :)
<ajmitch> heh
<mwhudson> i'm on a pretty serious connection here :-)
<mwhudson> allegedly 50/50 i think
<hads> Nice, business fibre?
<mwhudson> yeah
 * ajmitch is on boring old adsl2+ at home, syncing at about 18Mbps at the moment
<hads> My Telecom DSL is faster than my fibre :)
<mwhudson> this lot http://www.vibecommunications.co.nz/
<ajmitch> hads: let's hope it's just a simple chorus screwup :)
<hads> Hope so. I think I'll argue the 12 month contract if they can't fix it.
<ajmitch> it certainly isn't providing near the service offered
<mwhudson> what tech is ufb?
<hads> GPON
<ajmitch> GPON
<hads> Perhaps it is the 90 degree corner they put in the fibre...
<ibeardslee> about 1.7M/s on my telstraclear cable
<mwhudson> ok
<hads> It's not a commited rate or anything, all EIR except for 2.5mbit usable by tagged traffic.
<hads> 2.5mbit "high priority"
<ajmitch> getting 10% of advertised speed is still pretty bad
<ajmitch> I hope you don't mean they put in a 90 degree sharp corner, rather than one of those curved ducts?
<hads> There is a standard old white PVC 90 degree bend on the wall where they put the ONT
<ibeardslee> about 3.5 at work (bumped over 4 and under 3)
<ajmitch> easier to fix that than a buried duct
<hads> The ones they buried are all nice curved ones.
<hads> Looks like whereever that file is hosted isn't that fast anyway.
<ajmitch> you sure?
<ajmitch> I can download it at 70MB/sec from auckland
<hads> No not sure at all, just going by what people were getting on their fancy connections. 70B/s is fine :)
<ajmitch> Downloaded: 1 files, 1.0G in 18s (57.4 MB/s)
<ajmitch> server at sitehost
<ajmitch> slow start is a pain on such small files :)
<hads> Hmm. My server at sitehost only gets 10MB/s Why is yours better.
<ajmitch> new dedicated server set up last week
<hads> Oh, Gigabit. Mine is 100Mbit
<ajmitch> also looks to be different datacentre
<ajmitch> assuming you're talking about the nicegear server
<hads> Yeah, same physical.
<hads> I think my IP range is from their older allocation.
<ajmitch> mtr to yours shows it going out to FX & APE
<hads> Interesting
<ibeardslee> hmm from rimuhosting mine started off hitting 8 and now is about 4
<hads> Not surprised, they are Hosting Direct :)
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> ^ why I went with sitehost instead :)
<ojwb> hads: i seem to be getting 7MB/s or so from France, so your UFB connection is 1/7 the speed you get from the other side of the planet...
<hads> haha
<ojwb> average was 5.71MB/s overall
<hads> I can get 3.4MB/s to SiteHost from here which is faster than the test Snap gave, about the fastest I've seen it.
<ajmitch> what sort of latency to the snap test site?
<hads> ~4ms
<ibeardslee> http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/141651-caltech-and-uvic-set-339gbps-internet-speed-record
<ajmitch> so it's not like they're routing everything through auckland
<ajmitch> ~9ms for me on DSL
<hads> After disabling sync in Chromium everything is much faster.
<hads> (nothing to do with network speeds we were talking about)
<hads> Previously there were random pauses and lots of very slow loading sites which should be fast.
<hads> Turns out there's an issue in 12.10 between Chromium and Gnome Keyring
<ajmitch> odd
<ajmitch> though I've only been using chromium on 12.04
 * ajmitch has had firefox occasionally be very slow though
<hads> Something to do with a large profile & saved passwords and gnome-keyring. I'll hunt out the bug.
<hads> Not sure if it's this exact bug but disabling sync fixes the issue;
<hads> https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=98601
<ojwb> hmm, the house they're building near us now has a satellite dish, but it doesn't seem to be pointing very near north
<hads> I'm going to re-enable syncing sans passwords and see if that changes things.
<ojwb> morning
<ojwb> i wish the local tui dawn chorus had more of a grasp of when dawn was
<ibeardslee> heh
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ojwb> upgrading to precise today
<ojwb> so far it has asked me 4 times if I'd like to set a root password for mysql
<ibeardslee> heh
<Atamira> morning
<chilts> morning
<chilts> ojwb: just say no so you can't use it, you life will be betterer
<ojwb> i have
<ojwb> it's quite persistent though
<chilts> :(
<chilts> apt-get purge *mysql*
<chilts> if only that worked
<chilts> oh, don't do that if you have data you want to keep :)
<ojwb> thanks for the tip...
<chilts> heh
<ojwb> it's what mythtv uses by default
<chilts> I know you already know this
<ojwb> so not totally valuable data, but it avoids it recording stuff we've seen before
<ojwb> sometimes anyway
<chilts> that's reasonably valuable
<ojwb> hads: i tried the snap download earlier (we get free data midnight-8am) and averaged 650 KB/s on xnet DSL, with a few other minor downloads during that time, so you're beating me
<ojwb> though the rate I get in the free window may not be typical...
<ojwb> hmm, the global menu's annoying with a trackpad and a large screen
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-11-30
<ibeardslee> chilts: that Dell XPS 13 "Project Sputnik" is a bit silly really
<ajmitch> fairly nice hardware though
<ibeardslee> more expensive than the legacy OS version and Dell is still to retarded to work out how to sell things in NZ
<ibeardslee> "developer edition" with 1366x768?
<ibeardslee> after Linus' rant over laptop resolutions
<ajmitch> maybe it's just me, but I manage with the same resolution on the zareason machine
<ajmitch> I do use 2x22" monitors on my desk at work though
<ibeardslee> yeap I can deal with the UltraLap resolution as well .. I would have liked it higher though
<ajmitch> sure, 1920x1080 would have been nice, I think the asus ultrabook has that?
<chilts> yeah, it's stupid that it's higher in price than with the windowstax version
<ojwb> nothing screams cutting edge technology like "sputnik"
<ibeardslee> trying to find specs to see if it goes over 8GB RAM
<ajmitch> very best soviet russia has to offer!
<ojwb> "Distro augmented with the necessary hardware drivers" - guess that translates as "almost everything needs a proprietary driver"
<mwhudson> guys
<mwhudson> be happy maybe?
<ojwb> bah humbug
<ojwb> poking further, it seems like it might actually mean they fixed the annoying bugs in the drivers
<ibeardslee> mwhudson: yeah true.
<ibeardslee> of course you haven't heard me giving the Dell guy an earful on the phone about the availablity of linux laptops in NZ
<ibeardslee> .. or lack there of
<ibeardslee> I've told him at least twice I don't want to talk to him until members of the public can buy laptops with linux preinstaled
<ibeardslee> I think elky has been entertained by that
<elky> aww. did that happen again?
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> elky: I suppose you work on a different floor & can hear him from there?
<elky> ajmitch, yeah, we've been playing musical desks here
<elky> ask derailed how many times i've moved desk in the past month. it's confusing the poor guy
<ajmitch> a new meaning for agile development
<elky> heh
<elky> ajmitch,  i used to be on the same floor and could hear him ranting, but now i'm 5 floors up
<ajmitch> can you still hear him ranting?
<elky> only when he walks past still muttering
 * ibeardslee crosses fingers
<ibeardslee> yay remote update & reboot worked
#ubuntu-nz 2012-12-02
<ojwb> morning
<chilts> morning
<chilts> more tuis?
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ojwb> chilts: no, just woke up early this time
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> morning
<elky> Unity is making me sad.
<ibeardslee> have a drink
<elky> That'd be a downward spiral. I'm pretty sure I'd get a talking to which would make me want another.
<ajmitch> but you'd forget about unity by that stage
<elky> Ok, so I need to switch to firefox, but I've hit that "all the icons on the dash disappear" thing. And alt-tab has a habit of causing crashes.
<lifeless> elky: ajmitch has a fix for that.
<lifeless> elky: 'reboot'.
<elky> But I _was_ in the middle of doing things :(
<ajmitch> lifeless: actually I saw a proper fix committed for that today
<lifeless> elky: and ? :)
<ajmitch> which just changes all the types to 64-bit
<elky> ajmitch, omg...
<elky> you mean this might be over, finally?
<ajmitch> shouldn't be hard to apply that to the version of unity in precise & quantal
<ajmitch> elky: seems that way
<ajmitch> what ubuntu release are you using?
<ojwb> 2**32 icons should be enough for anybody
<ajmitch> ojwb: sadly it's uptime, not pixels
<elky> oneiric iirc
<ajmitch> old stuff
<elky> yeah. I think precise waits on the shiny new machine that ibeardslee keeps trying to steal back.
<ojwb> fwiw, i had icons missing in oneiric and still do with precise
<elky> ojwb, iv'e had the issue since unity first appeared
<ojwb> machine hasn't been up more than a day or two in either case
<ojwb> i uninstalled it pretty quickly back when it first appeared
<elky> heh
<ojwb> but it seems to reappear in each new version
<elky> ok, reboot i guess :(
<ajmitch> ojwb: I had it happen in natty, it's always been after weeks of uptime
<ojwb> i guess some meta package pullsit in
<ajmitch> elky: not necessarily
<ojwb> actually, it's not quite the same as i still have some icons
<ojwb> but several are just blank for some reason
<ajmitch> if you haven't already, I've got a workaround that doesn't require changing unity or rebooting
<ibeardslee> elky: setup an rsync, get that done and then `sudo dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sda count=2` or something
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: trying to break stuff?
<ibeardslee> heh .. elky has a new machine, but hasn't had the chance to migrate from her old machine yet.  Just suggesting options to kill the old machine and force the migration
<ajmitch> sounds like time for percussive maintenance
<elky> I missed them because i was rebooting AND THEN UNITY DIDN'T LOAD
<ajmitch> oops
<elky> rebooted a second time and it came back, thank deity
<elky> so what were the suggestions?
<ibeardslee> elky: setup an rsync, get that done and then `sudo dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sda count=2` or something
<ibeardslee> although you could also just put the old disk into the new machine
<elky> I wanted to do that way back and you said no :(
<ibeardslee> I didn't think you'd take so long about it
<ibeardslee> ultimately would want the disk back
<elky> I didn't think there'd be obstructions
<elky> Now's not the time to do this anyway, I'm supposed to be prepping for some deployments
<lifeless> ibeardslee: /dev/zero surely
<ibeardslee> I did actually mean /dev/random .. but /dev/zero would probably work as well
#ubuntu-nz 2013-11-25
<G> hads: oh, I've found the vyatta documentation to be a pretty good documentation of the Edgemax CLI (since the EdgeOS is basically a fork of Vyatta)
<olly> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-11-26
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-11-27
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> mornign
<ibeardslee> http://www.datamation.com/open-source/the-burning-bridges-of-ubuntu.html
<ibeardslee> discuss ..
<olly> shuttleworth clearly has a vision for ubuntu which he's pushing for regardless of what pretty much anyone else thinks
<kcj> "At least we know now who belongs to the Open Source Tea Party."
<kcj> Yeah. Uh. Abandon project.
<olly> shuttleworth in wonderland
#ubuntu-nz 2013-11-28
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<olly> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-12-01
<olly> morning
<Atamira> morning !
<kcj> Morning.
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-11-24
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-11-25
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<kcj[work]> Morning.
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-11-26
<HollyCowOS> MEGA
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> .. .. ... MEGA to you to
<ajmitch_> morning
<olly>  morning
<kcj[work]> Morning.
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-11-27
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-11-30
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<hads> morning
<thumper> o/
#ubuntu-nz 2015-11-23
<hads> morning
<ibeardslee> heh .. I need to set an alarm to remind myself to go home and stop waiting for the sun to disappear.
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-11-24
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<mwhudson> you know you're having a good day when rdiff-backup segfaults
<olly_> afternoon
<ibeardslee> ouch
#ubuntu-nz 2015-11-25
<hads> rdiff-backup is a bit of a finickity thing.
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<olly_> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-11-26
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-11-29
<olly_> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-11-30
<olly> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-12-01
<olly> morning
<chilts> morning again all - actually, afternoon
#ubuntu-nz 2016-12-04
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2019-11-29
<ndroftheline> hey guys, i'm receiving an error trying to follow the link to this(?) irc channel from https://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-nz/
<ndroftheline> "illegal channel name"
<ndroftheline> i came here because i'm keen to find a local community or local events here in auckland to start attending. i've done some googling and not found a lot of linux groups here. wondering if anybody has recommendations for groups they personally know?
<atamira> ooo . its been a while since i attended any
<atamira> last one was a couple of years ago
<ndroftheline> lol womp. like, in general or in auckland?
<atamira> in auckland . was held at mt eden at the time
<ndroftheline> i'm afraid LUGs might have somehow fallen out of vogue
<ndroftheline> just not sure if it's speicfic to auckland or not
<atamira> true.
<atamira> i think the howick lug is still going
<atamira> but not sure on that one
<ndroftheline> it's a bit of a drive but i'd got to howick. i live in silverdale though so, ha
<atamira> meetup has an auckland free and open source meet up
<atamira> if thats to your liking
<ndroftheline> that does sound to my liking
<atamira> oh the howick group is still meeting. 5th dec is the next one
<atamira> its also on meetup.com
<ndroftheline> ah yip i'm on the foss one, but it seems very inactive
<atamira> auckLUG is still going
<atamira> wow.
<ndroftheline> yeah, it's still going but...
<ndroftheline> presumably your exclamation is in regards to the dearth of activity there :(
<atamira> heh. the email list is normally more active
<atamira> but you wont know unless you ask.
<ndroftheline> fair point
<olly> sees the freenode webchat parses the URL parameters badly and sets the channel name to: #ubuntu-nz&prompt=1&uio=OT10cnVlJjEwPXRydWUmMTE9MjM218&nick=locodir-user
<olly> i wonder if the # needs escaping
<olly> *seems
